# HELP - my girl pet pigeon laid an egg



## pigeonabby (Jul 3, 2007)

what does this mean? she has been an indoor bird for a year and a half with no access to male birds at all. how did she get pregnant? is this a baby or just something female birds pass from time to time.

i had no clue she was even pregnant. this is exclusively an indoor bird that i rescued. i had posted on this site a really long time ago and some nice guy from vegas gave me info on a local vet to help her and he did. she has been an awesome friend and an amazing addition to my life over the past year. 

i do not know what to do with this egg. HELP!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Female do lay eggs with or without males. Its just natures way. The egg is infertile no doubt. She will lay another egg in 2 days time. If you remove the egg she will relay in 10 days time.

Alternatively you can have her set on the eggs for 18 days (incubation period) until she on her owns abandons them. Best if you can get some dummy eggs and let her set on them. She will most probably relay in 28 days time from if you let her set on the eggs.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Pigeonabby,

Your little pet pigeon has matured. The hens do lay even without a male. She will lay another egg about 48 hours after the first one. Then she will sit on them. Since they won't be fertile, they won't hatch. Either get some dummy eggs, wood or plastic and replace the real eggs with these, or after she has laid the 2nd egg, take them away and hard boil them, and put them back under her. Let her sit on the eggs. She will do this for about 18-20 days and then leave them when they don't hatch. You can just take them, but then she will lay again in a week or so. This is bad for her health as hens who lay too often will get calcium depleted. It is better for her to let her sit on a clutch of eggs. Be sure that she has good grit with calcium available.

Margarret


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Pigeonabby,

You might find that your pigeons doesn't take enough time away from the nest to poop, eat and drink because she doesn't have a "husband" to take over the egg sitting duties for her.. If this happens, slide your hand under her and cover the eggsm She will be happy to leave them in your care. You don't have to stay there till she comes back, only until she is satisfied that you have relieved her.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh....and by the way:

Congratulations!  

Your hen has matured, this is very normal, she has bonded to you.

Please make sure she has access to a good calcium pigeon grit.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*"I'm in love! I'm all shook up!"*

Now why that old Elvis song kept running through my mind when I first read this post is beyond me, but it did, and I can't help smiling. 
This little lady is in love with you. Congratulations, she gifted you with an egg! So go do your best Elvis impersonation (and yes, there are lady Elvis impersonators), share the egg duties, and keep enjoying your lovely little hen. 
(Now if you want to get her a pigeon buddy so you aren't her nearest and dearest any more . . . . Well, let's just say, there are a lot of folks here that have a spare pigeon or two that they would be willing to pass your way  )


----------

